
Ask HN: Is there any successful product where virality didn't play a role? - activatedgeek
To elaborate, virality quotient can be associated with any product where acquisition of one customer leads to another (may be multiple!). When building products, it looks like no product can become successful without a virality quotient.<p>Does anybody have a different outlook to this approach towards consumer traction where virality doesn&#x27;t play an important part?
======
stagbeetle
Perhaps if you look at third-party products sold by business to customers as
strictly B2B, then virility doesn't matter.

See: Ice cream cones.

